# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer >  Muellabfuhr

## Siamfan

Ich ziehe das mal raus um nicht dem wein4tler sein Thema staendig zu zerschiessen:





> *Samstag, 11. Jänner: Der Müll ohne Abfuhr - stiller Abflug*
> 
> Normalerweise kommt die Müllabfuhr alle 14 Tage ins Dorf, um die Mülleimer zu leeren. Aber nun sind es schon drei Wochen und immer noch kein Müllwagen in Sicht. Statt in der städtischen Verwaltung anzurufen und dort anzufragen, warum keine Müllabfuhr erfolgt, wurden die Frauen selber tätig und haben kurzer Hand die Müllentsorgung übernommen. Mit zwei dieser Motorräder mit Beiwagen haben sie die Mülleimer in ein Wäldchen, nahe eines Reisfeldes verbracht und dort entleert.
> Jetzt liegt der Müll in der Natur, was nicht Sinn der Sache ist, aber er ist in den Augen der Isaan-Damen entfernt und stinkt nicht mehr in der Gasse. Zum Telefon gegriffen hat noch keine und so wird sich der neue Müll wieder stapeln, bis sie ihn erneut wegfahren. Meine Frau ist auch nicht bereit in der Verwaltung anzurufen, weil die immer erklären, das Müllauto sei alt und defekt, deshalb muss gewartet werden. Worauf eigentlich. Darauf, dass der Müll Beine bekommt und sich von selbst entfernt oder wie geschildert, die Damen zur Selbsthilfe schreiten? Daraus kann man ersehen, wie ernst es der städtischen Verwaltung mit der Müllentsorgung tatsächlich ist. Von einer Müllaufbereitung kann ohne dies nicht gesprochen werden. Heute war meine Frau beim Dorfvorsteher und hat ihn auf das Problem Müll angesprochen. Er hat sich wie eine Schlange gewunden und gemeint er könne nichts machen, wenn das Müllauto kaputt sein und kein Geld für ein Neues zur Verfügung stünde. Vielleicht soll er mal den guten Onkel in Bangkok fragen, ob der nicht Geld dafür hätte, statt einem U-Boot, mit dem man den Müll nicht abtransportieren kann.






> Das mit dem Müll,  ist ganz große Sauerei! 
> Ich hatte beim schnellen überfliegen gelesen,  der Norweger hätte auch Müll entsorgt.
> Den hätte man dann entsorgt. 
> Aber grundsätzlich war (!!) es bei uns nicht anders!






> Jeden Donerstag  zwischen  7 und 8 Uhr kommt die Muelabfuhr .
> 
> Muss sagen das Klappt schon Jahre lang bei uns , vor 5 Monaten musten wir noch 40 Baht bezahlen .
> 
> Da hat die  Verbrenunganlage bei uns entschieden ,das Dorf braucht nichts mehr  zubezahlen .
> 
> 40 Baht das ist ja laecherlich fuer eine Farm ,  20 Baht wars  fuer einen normalen Haushalt ist auch laecherlich .
> 
> Fg.





> Bei uns in der Soi kommt die Müllabfuhr jeden Tag. Einmal im Jahr kommt einer von der Stadt und kassiert von jedem Haushalt 360 Baht. Der Boss der Müllmänner bekommt dann noch jeweils am Anfang eines Monats 40 Baht. Ob die dann das Geld aufteilen oder abgeben, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. Aber dafür, dass jeden Tag, also auch Samstags und Sonntags, geleert wird, halte ich das für durchaus angemessen.






> Bei uns kam die Müllabfuhr auch am Donnerstag, aber nur alle 14 Tage. Die Gebühr ist 20 Baht im Monat und wird alle 2 Monate einkassiert.
> Aber wie gesagt, jetzt ist das Auto kaputt und wir warten noch immer auf die Entsorgung des Mülls.


Bei uns kommt die Muellabfuhr taeglich. Wir sollen bis 21.30 Uhr den Muell rausstellen in Muellbeuteln, es gibt keine Tonnen und dann wird der Muell eingesammelt. Auch 40TB/ Monat.

----------


## Siamfan

Hier sind frueher die Muellautos im Berufsverkehr im Stau rumgefahren und haben vor allem gestunken, statt effektiv Muell zu laden.

Das war aber in DACH nicht anders.
Bei meinem Arbeitgeber hatte das Fuhr- und Reinigungsamt dann erstmalig einen Planer (?Verkehrsingenieur) eingstellt.
Jetzt bekamen sie ihre Touren und wenn sie fertig waren, hatten sie Schicht, und vor allem wurde nachts geladen.

Bei uns (D) gehoerte es zum Service, die Muelltonnen raus zu holen (auch Hinterhoefe) und wieder reinzustellen.

Wenn jetzt das Muellauto voll war und zur Deponie fuhr, fuhren die Lader nicht mehr mit, sondern eine Haelfte stellte die Tonnen zurueck und die andere bereitete die naechste Strasse vor.
Wichtig war die Einsatzzeit des Muellautos.

Hier bei uns (TH) ist das jetzt auch so. Ab 21.30 Uhr taeglich kommt ein Lader mit einer rollbaren 240l-Tonne und sammelt den Muell. Dieser wird bis dahin in gekauften Muellbeuteln (frueher in Einkaufstueten) an die Bordsteine gestellt. 
So duest er links, rechts, ... durch die Strasse und sammelt die Tueten ein. Irgendwann laesst er seine (fast)volle Tonne stehen und nimmt eine weitere deponierte mit (etwa alle 20 Mehrfamilienhaeuser steht eine Tonne).

Dann irgendwann kommt das Muellauto mit zwei Ladern und ist in kurzer Zeit Zeit durch die Strasse und lädt nur wenige , aber volle Tonnen.
Das alles wuerde super funktionieren, wenn es nicht die Halbwilden-Hunde gaebe.

----------


## Siamfan

> rampo:
> Da hat die Verbrenunganlage bei uns entschieden ,das Dorf braucht nichts mehr zubezahlen .


Weißt du was da für eine "Verbrennungsanlage"ist?
In Hot (Chiang Mai) sollte eine sein, aber dann kam heraus,  die haben nur das Deponiegas gefaßt , das sie dann verbrennen und damit Obst trocknen.

----------


## rampo

> Weißt du was da für eine "Verbrennungsanlage"ist?
> In Hot (Chiang Mai) sollte eine sein, aber dann kam heraus,  die haben nur das Deponiegas gefaßt , das sie dann verbrennen und damit Obst trocknen.


Tag Taeglich , werden 7 Megawatt  Stom  erzeugt .

----------


## Siamfan

> Tag Taeglich , werden 7 Megawatt  Stom  erzeugt .


Danke!

Ueberwaeltigend ist das nicht! 

Aber was wird verbrannt? Muell oder gefasstes Deponiegas??

Was passiert denn mit der Abwaerme?

Machen die irgendwas mit dem Sickerwasser?

Kennst du die Lage der Anlage, dann koennte ich es mir mal bei google anschauen.

----------


## rampo

Muell- Hausmuell .

Die Anlage hat  2 Miliarden  Baht gekostet , nix Staatlich  Privat . :: 

Ja ich gehe da manchmal ein und aus , da meine Frau da  auch ihre Finger im Spiel hat . :: 

















ACE   heist  die  Firma hat schon mehrere  Anlagen in Thailand .

----------


## Siamfan

Das ist schon was ordentliches! 
Da sollen wohl bis zu 3-350 von gebaut werden. 
Ich habe das nur so verstanden,  der Staat baut mit Steuergeldern und sucht dann einen privaten Betreiber. 
Das Modell habe ich nie verstanden. 
Hinten kommt da nur Schrott zurück.

Was passiert denn da mit dem Wasserbecken?
Und was passiert da mit der Abwärme und dem Sickerwasser? 
Sorry,  wenn ich dich so ausnutze,  aber da geht es um sehr viel für TH!

----------


## rampo

Soll ich  dich ,fuer einen Besuch  anmelden .

Dan kannst du ihnen ein Loch im Bauch  fragen , nur du wirst dich sicher nur mit den Pfoertner untehalten koennen .

Uns intressiert  ,und da ist meine Frau zustaendig .  Das sie ihre  AUFLAGEN EINHALTEN PUNKTO RAUCHAUSSTOSS .

Man kann Thailand  ,nicht verstehen als  Falang .

Man muss hier  geboren sein , dan klappts .

----------


## Siamfan

Ich finde die Anlage nicht bei google.

Kannst du mir da nicht genauere Angaben machen,  wo die Anlage ist.

----------


## Mr Mo

https://www.ace-energy.co.th/en/our-...en-power-plant

----------


## Siamfan

Trotz des Links (DANKE!) komme ich nicht weiter!!!
Da steht nur :



> Location : Amphoe Mueang, Khon Kaen


Bei google finde ich nichts!
@ rampo: WO genau faehrt denn deine Frau hin? 

Die Funktion des grossen kuenstlichen Wasserbeckens ist mir nicht klar und macht mir eher eine Gaensehaut!!




> vor 5 Monaten musten wir noch 40 Baht bezahlen .
> 
>  Da hat die Verbrenunganlage bei uns entschieden ,das Dorf braucht nichts mehr zubezahlen .


Gibt es einen Grund fuer diese verwirrende Entscheidung? Steht die Anlage bei euch "im" Dorf?

@alle eine wichtige Frage ist, wie sich die Anlage traegt. Das ist ja wohl eine Aktiengesellschaft, wo die Aktionaere Gewinne sehen wollen!
Ich kann mir jetzt nicht vorstellen,die fuehren auch die Muellabfuhr (-Einsammlung) durch oder die Deponierung!?
Oft wird , zumindest am Anfang behauptet, das traegt sich allein e durch den Stromverkauf! DAS ist aber meist nur am Anfang so.
In D werden heute wohl Zuzahlungen von 100-350€/t verlangt.

Es gibt nur eine Angabe von : "6MW  Total Capacity" Aber was bedeutet das denn wieder? Laeuft die Anlage 24 stunden und 7Tage die Woche (24/7)?

Irgendwie, ist das wie ueberall in diesem Bereich eher das was mir ueberall begegegnet, Verschleierung statt Klarheit!
Das Ding laeuft ja jetzt schon laenger! Wieviel Strom wurde denn zu welchem Erloes eingespeist???

DAS sollte doch TH interessieren, bevor weitere dieser Anlagen gebaut werden.

Auch die Frage, WER tatsaechlich WOFUER 2 Mrd TB investiert, ist voll unklar. Meiner Ansicht nach sind das STeuergelder.

Mir ist klar, all das kann vermutlich keiner vor Ort beantworten. Ob es ueberhaupt jemand beantworten kann?

----------


## rampo

Ja die Anlage steht bei uns im Dorf .

108  Beschaeftigte , gearbeitet  wird rund um die Uhr  24 Stunden .

Die Bezahlung  14 000 -16 000 Baht fuer die Arbeiter im Monat .

Jeder  Mistwagen  bezahlt bei der Anlieferung  ,  500 Baht .

150 -200  Mistwagen Tag - Taeglich .  

Das   Dorf bekommt  , 1 mal im Jahr  1 Million Baht  zur   Infrastructure von der Anlage .

In Planung  ist  noch eine , aber nur  fuer Sondermuell . Krankenhaus  Sondermuell .

Weiter Antworten gibt keine mehr von mir ,  hab wichtigers zu tun .

----------


## Siamfan

Voll Danke! 

Mach dir da nicht so ein Kopf! Meist sind das bei mir nur rhetorische Fragen! 
Aber du hast mir viel weiter geholfen. ~17.000TB *108MAs*12Monate=19,44moiTB/a.
Mit Geschäftsführung und Vorstand 25mio.
Wer ist denn alles im Vorstand?  Deine Frau ist die Assistentin vom Kamnan? 
Personalkosten sind meist rd 30% der Gesamtkosten,  die dann bei etwa 1MrdTB/a liegen würden. 
Das müßte abzüglich Erlöse aus dem Stromverkauf,  durch Anlieferungszahlungen einfließen. 
Über die Anlieferung kommen aber nur rd 33 Mio rein. 

*Das sind Zahlen für die Entscheidungsträger,  die bis zu 350solcher Anlagen bauen lassen wollen.* 

Ich sehe da große Lücken!!!

----------


## Siamfan

Hier hatten wohl auch Ausländer Land erworben,  um Müll zu lagern und verarbeiten. 
Aber das wurde wohl gestoppt.

----------

